# Good Sam Club, Aaa Or ????



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

What are the pros and cons of these and are there any others that I should consider before we decide on joining one.

Nola


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I "accidently" went with the Good Sam's Club when they had a super offer of not only reduced CAMPING WORLD PRESIDENTS CLUB MEMBERSHIP but also a $10 CW Voucher and 1/2 off their normal membership price plus yada yada yada...by getting the GSC I thought i was making a good deal ...

Holy cow -- my back and my mailbox has never been the same --

Its like moment you sign up for Good Sam Club you are inundated with more JUNK mail then i have ever seen... for months I literally opened the mailbox and the trashcan at the same time and seperated the mail right there...

and the sad part is -- I never once used my GSC membership any during that year -- but it did get me some excellent rates for Camping World...

But now -- I pay normal fees for Camping World Membership but both my mailbox and back are happier...

But with that said -- i think the only way you break even with GSC stuf is if you camp allot at their recommended campgrounds...

just my .02c

---

As for AAA -- i use the coverage my auto insurance has for both the trailer and the truck in case it breaks down -- only cost me like $2.72 more a month for full unlimited road side assitance -- plus towing ...


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

mom2 said:


> What are the pros and cons of these and are there any others that I should consider before we decide on joining one.
> 
> Nola


AAA offers different packages in different regions. Here in Massachusetts, my AAA doesn't offer TT roadside assistance, unless you buy special insurance for the trailer. There is no add on for the TT around the regular stuff.

I've gone back and forth on this, and I'll be going back to GSC ERS in spite of all the junk mail. Just check with your local AAA to be sure.

Bob


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My past experiences with AAA have been poor. AAA in the past did a poor job of reimbursing tow companies and because of that those companies were slow to respond or declined to respond. I was left on the road for 4.5 hours with a AAA tow truck literally in sight. (I was on an over pass looking down about 1/4 mile away).

Good Sam however has been great. Yes we had a junk mail problem with them but a call to thier customer service line and a stern request to shut off the mail worked. We do not get anything but renewal reminders now.

Good Sam is a Good Deal.

Eric


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

On the majority of my trips I prefer state campgrounds where cards like this do not apply. I do belong to Good Sam. Like Ghosty stated, I get a lot of junk mail and even extra email. On the other hand I do have insurance through them to cover breakdown of my appliances. I can't say how good it is, but if needed I hope it will cover what it says. I guess time will tell. When on the road to a long distance location I will usually pick a Good Sam campground which is usually easy access from the highway (good and bad on that. I like the ease of access, but the road noise is sometimes excessive.). I do like the highways magazine that comes with the membership. I guess it boils down to where you camp. If you were to camp regularly in a Good Sam then the discount would be a good thing. I probably use it enough to save my membership fee. They do have pools for my grandchildren and game rooms to keep them occupied while on the road. I do not know anything about AAA.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We got Goodx Sam this year because of a discounted membership offer. We later dropped AAA due to their dropping of services on the basic membership. Have to check on our insurance to see what kind of coverage we have for breakdowns, etc.

Oh yes, we have gotten several discounts on CG's using GS. The latest was at Spring Gulch when we went for the rally.


----------



## Gu3 (Oct 16, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> <snip>Have to check on our insurance to see what kind of coverage we have for breakdowns, etc.</snip>


FWIW I use USAA for my insurer, and when I selected my coverage, USAA allowed me to add towing to the TT, so both my TV and TT are covered even if only the TV has a problem (or vice versa). I don't know if all insurers provide that, but its' worth a look certainly.

I'm hemming and hawing about the GSC. My grandparents had it years ago, but on reading the benefits, I'm just not seeing the value...

Scott

Signature Under Construction!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

For roadside assistance, Coach-Net is the only way to go. We have full replacement coverage on the fiver; it's our only home, and that makes a ton of difference in your insurance. If you have no sticky house, you need insurance that includes personal liability.

Sluggo


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

We Joined GS last spring because of the half price offer. Had never had RS assistance before and never needed it. This summer we needed it and their service was exceptional. I've heard you can opt out of their junk mail if you wish by calling them.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I've been watching this. Sounds like GS road service may be a good idea.


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. Next Question









How is the best way to find out about Campgrounds in other areas? Many, many years ago my mom used AAA and she would get a book listing Campgrounds in the states she had requested. Do they are GS either one offer something like this? We don't always plan ahead as well as some and would like to have a book or CD to check out the area attractions and campgrounds.

Nola


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I used Good Sam road service twice on my road trip this past summer. Both times responce was 20 min.

The advice I would remind anyone with custom wheels on their truck is to make sure you carry sockets that fit the lug of the wheel. They only come with a 4 way lug wrench so if that does not fit.... Also if your original rims (as I assume your spare still is) do not use the custom wheel lugs, carry a set of the original lugs also. When I had a flat on the inside tire on the duelly, The guy used all my sockets and wrench to change. He also said, most people forget to carry the old lugs and sockets to fit the custom lugs, the original and the TT.

John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

mom2,

I have used woodalls.com for online CG directory. It seems to work out very well. I enter a town in the area we want to stay, and you can choose between 25-200 mile radius. From there you can click on individual CGs to see amenities, and ratings.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

mom2 said:


> Thanks for all the info. Next Question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Woodall's is one of the most complete...also check online, since each state campground owners' organization has a website listing most of the CGs in their states. Also, many RV shows feature areas where CGs setup and offer info. These shows are a neat thing to do off season.

Yet, I've also found that many truly good campgrounds aren't listed anywhere.

Bob


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> AAA in the past did a poor job of reimbursing tow companies and because of that those companies were slow to respond or declined to respond. I was left on the road for 4.5 hours with a AAA tow truck literally in sight. (I was on an over pass looking down about 1/4 mile away).


Unfortunately this past summer we had the misfortune of spending a few hours with the owner of a towing/collision company while he rebuilt our hub. As I had spend the afternoon waiting for Progressive's contract tow service to succeed (they never did), I grilled him on the various tow services.

His take: AAA does not reimburse a lot. However, and this is a big "however" in the towing busines, THEY PAY THEIR BILLS ... MONTHLY. Others pay more, but it takes an act of congress to get them to pay.

So, as we look forward to a new towing season, we are considering spending the extra money for AAA, despite the discomfort I have with their political action committee.

Ed


----------



## runfromthebees (Oct 20, 2007)

mom2 said:


> What are the pros and cons of these and are there any others that I should consider before we decide on joining one.
> 
> Nola


We are picking up our new Outback 26RKS on Nov 1. I will rejoin Good Sam's after that. We had a motorhome several years ago, and on our first trip, had a blow out in the middle of nowhere. The RV did not have a jack or any tire tools. We had not yet received the roadside card, but I had thier number from an email confirmation. We gave them a call and someone arrived within 30 min. Within and hour, we were back on the road. Well worth the price.


----------

